# Parenting Class!



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Scheduled for tomorrow night.

STBXW went to hers. Fifty people in a crowded room. Said it looked like a lot of them were scoping the room for their next "true love"!!!

Since my STBXW was glad to give me the 30 second run-down on what I've been doing wrong for the last 12 years - do I really even need to go?

Ugh...


----------



## Set me FREE (Sep 5, 2011)

My parenting class was a pep talk about healing and moving on to the next 'One and only' ...did an exercise where we picked our favorite colors and based on our preference it would determine what type of person would be compatible with us. We also got to see a video that reminded us not to punch your ex in the face in front of the children(no scene where she calls 911 and gets a restraining order btw....just a discussion about how she 'encouraged' that type of response..yikes!).....and this was all sponsored by the local court.


----------



## chattycathy (Aug 19, 2011)

LOL...bet many who go already have their new one and only due to being cheaters on their spouses!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

What is this for? Court mandated?


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Set me FREE said:


> My parenting class was a pep talk about healing and moving on to the next 'One and only' ...did an exercise where we picked our favorite colors and based on our preference it would determine what type of person would be compatible with us. We also got to see a video that reminded us not to punch your ex in the face in front of the children(no scene where she calls 911 and gets a restraining order btw....just a discussion about how she 'encouraged' that type of response..yikes!).....and this was all sponsored by the local court.


Really? Sounds like a lot of...fun? Maybe we'll play the Dating game in my class?

that_girl - yes - these are part of the legal process - at least here in Indiana.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh wow. I didn't know people had to do that. Was it a waste of time?


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

that_girl said:


> Oh wow. I didn't know people had to do that. Was it a waste of time?


But apparently a great place to mingle with other singles!!!

:scratchhead:


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

lol. Just seems odd to have to go to parenting classes... I think some people should go before they decide to have kids!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

that_girl said:


> lol. Just seems odd to have to go to parenting classes... I think some people should go before they decide to have kids!


Makes sense to me. For some dumb reason, I had pictured my (STBX)W and I going to a small class - together - to talk about how to parent together, but separate. That would make "some" sense. I can already see a few areas where we DO and WILL butt heads. And I doubt a 4 hour class (2 hours on two nights) - taken separately - will do much to clear those issues up.


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

In CT that class was mandatory. I am almost 100%sure my ex went there with his cheating wh**e. In my class there were few with there new "love". In fact one of them had the stbx h there as well. Disgusting!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

notreadytoquit said:


> In CT that class was mandatory. I am almost 100%sure my ex when there with his cheating wh**e. In my class there were few with there new "love". In fact one of them had the stbx h there as well. Disgusting!


Wow! Now I'm REALLY looking forward to this!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Mandatory? for what?


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Runs like Dog said:


> Mandatory? for what?


Its a requirement for divorce in Indiana if you have children.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> Its a requirement for divorce in Indiana if you have children.


Just wow.

My friend said in OK, it takes 18 months to divorce if you have children. :scratchhead: Kinda silly if the marriage is volatile.


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

Yes same thing in CT if you have kids you have to attend it.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

I think we'll be done by January. Hard part is that life just keeps moving along. Work, kids, bills - nothing stops and waits for you to sort through the mess.

Plus all of these lousy feelings - angry one day - down and sad the next - back to fine - then down in the dumps...

Good times...


----------



## TheMizz...erable (Aug 14, 2011)

I went to a mandated parenting class last week. Only 5 people in the class besides the facilitator. One no show. Lasted about an hour and 15 minutes instead of the scheduled 90 minutes.


----------



## Set me FREE (Sep 5, 2011)

Mandated in FL too...my lawyer wouldn't take my ppwk(residency affidavits, bank statements, etc) before I could prove that I completed the class...the bad news is there is an 80% chance that I will someday get remarried according to this class...yikes...there is no way in hell I will ever trust myself to make that choice again.


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> I think we'll be done by January. Hard part is that life just keeps moving along. Work, kids, bills - nothing stops and waits for you to sort through the mess.
> 
> Plus all of these lousy feelings - angry one day - down and sad the next - back to fine - then down in the dumps...
> 
> Good times...


We might not be able to help you with the bills but we are here to support you when you get down with your feelings. At least we are cheaper than a couselor


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

What does this class teach you? I simply don't get it. Divorcees don't mean they are bad parents. 

Edited to add: My mom took me to a lot of "single parent workshops" when I was 12 and she was divorcing my stepdad. I hope it's not like that. Those were horrid.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Set me FREE said:


> the bad news is there is an 80% chance that I will someday get remarried according to this class...yikes...there is no way in hell I will ever trust myself to make that choice again.


Amen!!!

Yes - NRTQ - you guys are much cheaper - and just as helpful - as a counselor!

that_girl - not a thing where you take the kids along; would make it harder to mingle with the (soon to be) singles!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Sounds dreadful.

I'm glad CA is so cheap with its idea of marriage and divorce LOL maybe they shouldn't be though. If divorce was harder to get, maybe more people would think about working things out.


----------



## Oregon38 (Sep 19, 2010)

Here in Oregon it is mandatory in certain counties to take classes when couples separate or divorce.

I really think it's a big money machine to gernerate some extra revenue for the courts. Here, they make everything sound that the main focus are the kids.

On the first class (I've completed two so far) the facilitator asked the question "Do you know why you are here" to the kids. Of course none of kids answered. I thought "shut up". Which kid would honestly say that his/her family does no longer exist anymore and that's the reason why they are there.

I really believe the court should make those classes mandatory for the person who broke the marriage to show the impact it has on everybody's lifes. Even better, make it mandatory when a couple gets married to prevent divorce in the first place.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Oregon38 said:


> Here in Oregon it is mandatory in certain counties to take classes when couples separate or divorce.
> 
> I really think it's a big money machine to gernerate some extra revenue for the courts. Here, they make everything sound that the main focus are the kids.
> 
> ...



Yea. If it's "for the kids", no one wants to complain. Stupid government. I don't think they should be able to run people's personal lives.


----------



## Clara92 (Nov 10, 2011)

Why dont you just join an online parenting class, this way you will be able to take lessons according to your convenience. Online classes are even court approved, and i found them far better than group classes i took earlier. ... I have been using childsharing.com and best part about is that you can always contact them... if you are having trouble with a specific problem and there is no way to solve it !


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Clara92 said:


> Why dont you just join an online parenting class, this way you will be able to take lessons according to your convenience. Online classes are even court approved, and i found them far better than group classes i took earlier. ... I have been using childsharing.com and best part about is that you can always contact them... if you are having trouble with a specific problem and there is no way to solve it !


Thanks - already halfway through the class now though.


----------



## Clara92 (Nov 10, 2011)

oh .. i wish i would have come across this post sooner.... !!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Clara92 said:


> oh .. i wish i would have come across this post sooner.... !!


No prob - thanks though!


----------

